# NetData



## vectoravtech (Apr 29, 2019)

install netdata with this
bash <(curl -Ss https://my-netdata.io/kickstart.sh)
see it in the browser with
http://localhost:19999
sudo ufw allow 19999/tcp
sudo ufw reload


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 29, 2019)

Net data is pretty cool. Think I’ve mentioned it in passing. Should also check out grafana monitoring is always a fun project


----------

